# Paint Creek or Clinton



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

Lets start a new thread....Reports. Whose been out? Any Luck? Where did you go? Hows the water? etc.


----------



## troutslayer819 (Jan 5, 2008)

paint creek for sure...i was down there week ago and was nailing the browns(12 inchers)and havent had any luck on the clinton other than some suckers.....so paint for me.


Watch the naming of specific spots guys:
Quest


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

I've never been to paint creek, have a few ideas on where to go on it per a nice member here but he also said it can be a few hour wade which isn't possible with my Dad being 62. I've done well fishing the Clinton this year, I'll probably try and go tomorrow - Bryon


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Thanks Siena for getting us off that other thread.

I have not had the chance to get out, but for me, I would go Paint right now because the rain has been generous and there is a flow.

The Clinton has a fair flow all summer, so fish the Paint while you still can..


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I would go to the paint if I could,I would like to put some of those pet rainbows in with my table fair.:lol:


----------



## kolarchi (Mar 20, 2006)

Now we are advertising over the internet the Paint over the Clinton. The fishery is going to ruined for ever.


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

ruined forever? really? wow...


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

kolarchi said:


> Now we are advertising over the internet the Paint over the Clinton. The fishery is going to ruined for ever.


:lol::lol::lol: Seriously, what are you talking about? It's common knowledge that the Paint is better for trout when the water is high than the Clinton. I just fish the Clinton because my Dad is 62 and he can't wade miles of shoreline to find fish.


The biggest problem for the Paint is not the number of people fishing it either, it's the fact that it doesn't keep a constant flow and in the summer goes down to a trickle and dries up in some spots. 


I can see you getting upset if somebody talks about a specific hole or spot but Paint Creek is pretty well known, somebody mentioning it isn't going to ruin it, if it was they wouldn't allow you to mention it. - Bryon


----------



## Stinky (Jan 19, 2002)

will always be stupid. I grew up fishing the paint and remember the up 25 inch browns taken back in the 70's. The only time I see it over populated where I fish is the week of opening day! good luck and its great to see the reports here, I am now stuck in OHIO!!


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> The biggest problem for the Paint is not the number of people fishing it either, it's the fact that it doesn't keep a constant flow and in the summer goes down to a trickle and dries up in some spots.


Well then its amazing that any trout survive in this crick at all,I wonder with the heat what the level is at now?


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

stinger63 said:


> Well then its amazing that any trout survive in this crick at all,I wonder with the heat what the level is at now?


Aaron, you can attest to how tough trout are  Seriously though the big problem is it dries up, where the fish go, I have no idea. Would have to ask somebody who fishes it but from what I know the dam is a big problem because it's not open enough to keep a good flow. On a side note sorry about last night I was having problems with my messenger. - Bryon


----------



## kolarchi (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes stupid people will be stupid. 

My post was sarcastic. I am sick and tired of people jumping down other peoples backs all the time. 

A dude goes out and has a good day and keeps some nice trout........ People have to put in there two cents about C&R.

A newbie to the site ask for some info on a river. A couple blokes offer some advice. Meanwhile another person has to complain about the internet ruining fishing.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

kolarchi said:


> *Meanwhile another person has to complain about the internet ruining fishing.*


Where?


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Well for mean the time some nasty thundstorms are dropping alot of water would should keep the creek flowing for a good while.Dont think we will have to worry about it drying up for a little while at least.


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

stinger63 said:


> Well for mean the time some nasty thundstorms are dropping alot of water would should keep the creek flowing for a good while.Dont think we will have to worry about it drying up for a little while at least.


With higher than normal flows does it result in trout having to work harder at catching food? In addition the river will be receiving greater than normal "dirty" water overflow.
This ultimately means stressed out trout in poor water conditions.

So logically wouldn't it be more humane to wait till the water clears and is at normal flows before you start hooking, playing, and stressing the fish?


----------



## LTCracc (Feb 8, 2007)

I go away from this forum for a week and come back to some SERIOUS DRAMA. People need to calm down! If it makes anybody feel better, I haven't had another day like that.


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

Seems like we are getting off topic, again. Anyone fish it lately? How did you do? It would be nice if there could be thread focusing on "successful" outings. Whether that means catching fish, spending time with friends & families, or just enjoying the outdoors for awhile.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

1siena said:


> Seems like we are getting off topic, again. Anyone fish it lately? How did you do? It would be nice if there could be thread focusing on "successful" outings. Whether that means catching fish, spending time with friends & families, or just enjoying the outdoors for awhile.


I went to the Clinton yesterday, water was HIGH and dark. No fish caught but I didn't stay long. Visibility was only around an inch with a chartreuse rapala. - Bryon


----------



## Barrister (Jul 18, 2007)

Been fishing both pretty frequently. I've had better luck on the Clinton, but for some reason I've always had better luck on the Clinton. Which bums me out, because I much prefer hanging out on the Paint.


----------



## kgibby91 (Mar 7, 2007)

is the clarkston rd access a good starting point to fish the paint? or is there other easier fishing access's? thanks a lot pms are welcome





kgibby91


----------

